

Craigslist on eBay: "Untrustworthy"; eBay on Craigslist: "Amateurish" - dabent
http://gigaom.com/2009/12/11/craigslist-on-ebay-untrustworthy-ebay-on-craigslist-amateurish/

======
joeycfan
Ebay has been high handed and mean in the last couple of years.

Go, CL!

